# Anybody have this happen to their snowblower



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

We had a small snow event last Thursday, about 5 inches of windswept powder variety in the western New York area. It was mostly a lake effect snowfall with 40 mph winds which made visibility tough. Anyway, as I was driving home from work wondering what I will have to deal with in my driveway - I was pleasantly surprised that my wife had fired up the Toro CCR 3650 had almost completed the whole driveway when it just stopped working. My neighbor stopped over and put some gas in it but it would not start. I did see fuel in the backyard on some snow covered part of the driveway. I just put it away and fired up the backup and was done in no time. Upon returning to my toro today I was thinking maybe a fuel line was bad or carb was leaking - I put the Toro in the service position and noticed I had a problem with the fuel filter.
See photo. Anyone have this freakish problem? Easy and inexpensive fix, but strange to me.


----------



## evh (Jun 22, 2015)

I have never seen that happen.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

evh said:


> I have never seen that happen.


Very strange evh, just wanted to share with forum members.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

aldfam4 said:


> We had a small snow event last Thursday, about 5 inches of windswept powder variety in the western New York area. It was mostly a lake effect snowfall with 40 mph winds which made visibility tough. Anyway, as I was driving home from work wondering what I will have to deal with in my driveway - I was pleasantly surprised that my wife had fired up the Toro CCR 3650 had almost completed the whole driveway when it just stopped working. My neighbor stopped over and put some gas in it but it would not start. I did see fuel in the backyard on some snow covered part of the driveway. I just put it away and fired up the backup and was done in no time. Upon returning to my toro today I was thinking maybe a fuel line was bad or carb was leaking - I put the Toro in the service position and noticed I had a problem with the fuel filter.
> 
> See photo. Anyone have this freakish problem? Easy and inexpensive fix, but strange to me.


Wow that is odd. I have had alot of toro ccr blowers come through my garage and never seen that.

I thought they were one piece I didnt know they could split in half.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I rehabbed and flipped a CCR3650 last season after fixing its electric starter and I replaced the fuel filter as preventative maintenance even though the old one looked OK. Your picture is a reminder that it was probably a good idea.


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

What is a "snow event"? Is it anything like you got snow?
No I've never even heard of that before, probably welded together by sound waves and failed.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

bearman49709 said:


> What is a "snow event"? Is it anything like you got snow?
> No I've never even heard of that before, probably welded together by sound waves and failed.


Weatherman terminology for snow storm.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

When you think about it makes perfect sense. The two halves are likely identical, the filter material is placed in the middle and they are sonically or glue joined. Never seen one come apart before but there's always a first time.
Sorry it did so on your wife.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I have seen that happen although it is very rare being a fuel system component.
A few years ago a company that sold that style/design had to recall a batch of them because of that problem, splitting in half like that, they realized they had a bad batch of them from the manufacturer of them, made in Asia.
It is a serious fire hazard when they break or split apart like that, plus a toxic "cleanup/spill" when it happens and the EPA finds out.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

ST1100A said:


> I have seen that happen although it is very rare being a fuel system component.
> A few years ago a company that sold that style/design had to recall a batch of them because of that problem, splitting in half like that, they realized they had a bad batch of them from the manufacturer of them, made in Asia.
> It is a serious fire hazard when they break or split apart like that, plus a toxic "cleanup/spill" when it happens and the EPA finds out.


I agree, the first thing I thought about when I saw the fuel in and on the snow was my dog. I immediately shoveled that area right down to the pavement then got some fresh snow and covered that area.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

aldfam4 said:


> I agree, the first thing I thought about when I saw the fuel in and on the snow was my dog. I immediately shoveled that area right down to the pavement then got some fresh snow and covered that area.


Good thing you took quick action like that to protect your animals and any others that could come in contact with the fuel.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

seen it several times, stinky happens esp, when most of them are imported from we know where,


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

87powershiftx2 said:


> seen it several times, stinky happens esp, when most of them are imported from we know where,


I get what your saying but strangely again, I got this from a Toro dealer whose business has been around here for over 30 or 40 years.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

understand what your saying, go to a dealer who's been around and think one has gotten a good part, nope after market 
sadly many shops resort to after market selling them as factory, also there are good after market, soso after market and outright bad, of which sadly you got one of, 
any of us can buy a after market item for say 2 bucks yet a factory may cost 5 or 6 the item looks identical yet it is not 

in your case thankfully there was no fire ,


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have seen many American Products fail as well … Poor production runs can happen anywhere, on any items.

Just sayin ….


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I actually sell equipment for welding high volume plastic parts, ultrasonics, spin welding, laser, vibration, hot plate, etc. This part is either ultrasonic or spin welded, depending on the plastic material. I would venture to say this was not manufactured in the US. Here, we tool things up properly and have safeguards around the process to ensure only good parts get through. The trend has been to prototype here and then send it off to be made elsewhere where QC is not what it should be. Sigh, still waiting for manufacturing to return to the US, and especially the northeast!


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

CTHuskyinMA said:


> I actually sell equipment for welding high volume plastic parts, ultrasonics, spin welding, laser, vibration, hot plate, etc. This part is either ultrasonic or spin welded, depending on the plastic material. I would venture to say this was not manufactured in the US. Here, we tool things up properly and have safeguards around the process to ensure only good parts get through. The trend has been to prototype here and then send it off to be made elsewhere where QC is not what it should be. Sigh, still waiting for manufacturing to return to the US, and especially the northeast!


Amen to that CTHuskyinMA!


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Some of the filters I saw that were split apart like that appeared to be "Press-Fit" together with no glue or welding, most likely a poorly made item with no quality control like someone explained in an earlier post.
Time to bring back quality manufacturing to the USA again, and the jobs with it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't hold your breath for manufacturing jobs returning to the US anytime soon.

This country wants to earn a good days pay to survive and live comfortable, and our taxes, and the price of housing, and everything else require that our hourly rate be such that it would make manufacturing many parts not feasible to corporate America. Its all about the bottom line.

But then again, we could do the manufacturing here, jack up the prices, then jack up the hourly rates to survive the higher prices on items ….. on and on. Cheaper to get other companies to produce these parts than American labor.


----------



## lake_effect (Aug 29, 2019)

bearman49709 said:


> What is a "snow event"? Is it anything like you got snow?
> No I've never even heard of that before, probably welded together by sound waves and failed.



I feel like it is a common term around here. I would say it has become more popular in recent years, possibly perpetuated by the NWS.


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

Ya got a good woman to jump in like that. Surprise her with a wrapped up fuel filter for Christmas. 🙂


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

cdestuck said:


> Ya got a good woman to jump in like that. Surprise her with a wrapped up fuel filter for Christmas. 🙂


Thanks cdestuck - she's one in a million and a keeper!!! I did put a remote car starter in her vehicle and she is eternally grateful for that especially in the winter time.


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

aldfam4 said:


> Weatherman terminology for snow storm.


I don't watch TV, I check the weather channel on the computer and it has never used that "terminology" and I've never heard anyone use it in real life.
Is there also a rain event, tornado event how about a hurricane event?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

bearman49709 said:


> I don't watch TV, I check the weather channel on the computer and it has never used that "terminology" and I've never heard anyone use it in real life.
> Is there also a rain event, tornado event how about a hurricane event?


I think it has to be one of those "Politically correct" terms that are new to us made up by some kid with a college degree trying to be useful doing something with his degree, so they make up senseless useless new "terms" so as to not offend somebody it seems like, and they get paid top dollar to do that making up those stupid new "terms".


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Actually, here in CT, "snow event" is commonly used on our local broadcast stations. I believe instead of saying snow storm, snow flurries, messy slop, ice, freezing rain, 6 inches, or maybe less, or maybe more, etc, etc,.... ???


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

bearman49709 said:


> I don't watch TV, I check the weather channel on the computer and it has never used that "terminology" and I've never heard anyone use it in real life.
> Is there also a rain event, tornado event how about a hurricane event?


I hear ya! The event part seems superfluous.

Next we will have a “posting event” :smile2:


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Per Elk River, MN: A Snow Event is declared following a forecast of falling and/or blowing snow expected to accumulate at a depth of 1.5+ inches, and/or freezing rain, sleet, or other winter weather patterns resulting in hazardous roadway conditions. The city will terminate the Snow Event once weather conditions have improved. If the city declares a Snow Event, overnight parking on city streets and in city-owned parking lots is prohibited from *2:00 a.m. to 6:00 a.m**.* If plow operators encounter vehicles parked on city streets and/or in restricted lots during a Snow Event, Elk River Police will be dispatched to ticket and tow, per city ordinance. 

https://www.elkrivermn.gov/1581/Snow-Events
https://www.lawinsider.com/dictionary/snow-event


*







*


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ST1100A said:


> I think it has to be one of those "Politically correct" terms that are new to us made up by some kid with a college degree trying to be useful doing something with his degree, so they make up senseless useless new "terms" so as to not offend somebody it seems like, and they get paid top dollar to do that making up those stupid new "terms".


ya and what about 19 million or 56 million people at risk at one of these snow events.???

about 2 inches in most cases.

they are really scrapin the bottom of the barrel for ratings.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Happened to me once on a riding mower.


----------

